# السلامة الصناعية في المنشأت النفطية



## فرقد ش ن ج (13 أبريل 2010)

*Safety in Petroleum Establishments*

*السلامة الصناعية في المنشأت النفطية *







هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن السلامة بالنسبة لحقول البترول
للخبير وسام قاسم عسي ولعل تسفيدون منه 
المطلوب منكم الردود بالدعوات الصالحة


http://www.4shared.com/file/22548352...roleum-Es.html​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2010)

كتاب ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (15 أبريل 2010)

جعل الله لك في كل حرف الف حسنة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (31 يناير 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (31 يناير 2012)

اين الكتاب اخى الكريم


----------



## كريم6230 (31 يناير 2012)

it is a new link
http://www.2shared.com/document/qLQyyX9v/3998797-Safety-in-Petroleum-Es.html


----------



## nael alkhamise (4 فبراير 2012)

thanks alot for your great contribution


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (9 فبراير 2012)

Thanks v very much for this nice book in petroleum process safety


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادة الرفع وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووور يا باشا.....


----------



## sunrise86 (24 أبريل 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير....


----------



## ماجد حمدى احمد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## مروان السودانى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هادي السراي (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك اللة فيكم وشكرا جزيلا 
مع الاحترام هادي السراي


----------



## eliker bahij (7 أكتوبر 2014)

.​Thankssssssssssssssssss 4 sharing​


----------

